# My brand new 585 Ultra



## Roy - DK (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi, and happy new year to all in the LOOK forum.

I've got some help from you guy's in here choosing my my 585 ULTRA frame, 
thanks all of you.

Now after I have ended the assembly of the bike, I'm looking forward to the Spring, where the roads will dry up, so I can have my first ride here in DK. 
The frame is a 57cm, 2006 version for the German market.

Yet to come are the pedals, but at the moment I don't know which of these 2 I want:
Look Keo TI with red cape or Time RXS Ulteam TI (I have used Time for many years).

I hope you will like my choises for equipment and the colours I have put together,
and here are the pictures.


----------



## tyjacks (Oct 21, 2006)

Very, very nice.... I love it...what is your physical size? Why the 585 Ultra vs the 595 Ultra?


----------



## HammerTime-TheOriginal (Mar 29, 2006)

What is the spacer height?

Red and black color scheme looks good.


----------



## Roy - DK (Nov 3, 2006)

HammerTime-TheOriginal said:


> What is the spacer height?.
> Red and black color scheme looks good.


Thanks, I have not been able to ride it yet, Wintertime, and have used all the spacers that LOOK provided with the frame. (Rather cut twice, than cry once.)
But Approx. 45mm. 
Which resonably fit the the messurements from the Body Scanning Program that my LBS are using for scanning lengths and heights, and my old bike.

Roy


----------



## Roy - DK (Nov 3, 2006)

tyjacks said:


> Very, very nice.... I love it...what is your physical size? Why the 585 Ultra vs the 595 Ultra?


Thanks, tyjacks.
I'm 187cm

Hmmmmm, never thought about that .......................... 
But when I saw this particular model, I fell in Love. 
And never really looked at the 595, 
sorry for the poor / no technical answer.

Roy


----------



## bchy (Dec 29, 2006)

Very nice bike... May I ask why you chose Ultra vs Orgin?


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

Great looking bike Roy! I'm looking forward to hearing your impressions of the bike once you've had a chance to get some long miles in. 

*[email protected]*


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

Nice bike.

You don't want the Times. They are quite hard, and bad to get into. I 'upgraded' from my DA 7800, and have regretted ever since. I still ride them, but there isn't a moment that I don't kick myself. I was choosing btwn the Keo and the Ti RXS. I liked the low stack of the RXS, but it turns out they are way too hard to get into. For me, I'd go back to DA (and eat the weight), or try Keo. I have 2 pairs of RXSs 
I did read the few comments/reviews that the RXS were hard to get into, but ignored them.


----------



## Roy - DK (Nov 3, 2006)

bchy said:


> Very nice bike... May I ask why you chose Ultra vs Orgin?


Thanks, bchy
First I wanted the 585 in Team color, but I am a "big" guy at 210-215LBS. 

And after asking around and doing some serious investigations here in the forum with very good response at my questions. 
Chas and Ethan mensioned that I might want the 15% extra stiffnes the Ultra performs due to my weight.

Then I found my 585 Ultra in this "2006 Edition" and I fell in love at first sight.

Earlier I started this thread about the 585 vs. Ultra :
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=78340

Roy


----------



## Roy - DK (Nov 3, 2006)

chas said:


> Great looking bike Roy!


Thanks Chas, 


chas said:


> I'm looking forward to hearing your impressions of the bike once you've had a chance to get some long miles in.


You will get my impression at the moment I have been riding the bike over a longer distance. 
Perhaps in May due to the weather and road conditions here in DK at the moment.

Roy


----------



## Roy - DK (Nov 3, 2006)

rensho said:


> Nice bike.


Thanks, rensho


rensho said:


> You don't want the Times. They are quite hard, and bad to get into. I 'upgraded' from my DA 7800, and have regretted ever since. I still ride them, but there isn't a moment that I don't kick myself. I was choosing btwn the Keo and the Ti RXS. I liked the low stack of the RXS, but it turns out they are way too hard to get into. For me, I'd go back to DA (and eat the weight), or try Keo.


This is some information about the Time RXS Ti series..... to think about.
Your reasons for choosing the RXS Ti where approx. the same as mine +
my old pedal from time that are 12years old - Time Racing - and still on the move.

But with you nice personal knowledge and user description, I guess that I will turn to the LOOK Ti.



rensho said:


> I have 2 pairs of RXSs


An extra pair just to be sure ??
Sorry, just a cheap joke :mad2: 

By the way Rensho, have you been reading Time's homepage ??
http://www.timesportusa.com/
*They have a recal for some of the RXS-pedal series !!!*

Roy


----------

